# Indiepac in disarray again



## steveindenmark (22 Mar 2020)

The Indiepac set off across Australia yesterday morning.

Last night the government decided to close all its borders at 4pm next Tuesday.

The riders cannot complete the ride and are all scratching and trying to get home in time.

To the riders credit. They thought this could happen and still set off. 

There is never a dull moment with Indiepac.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2020)

That is one way of looking at it... Another way would be to think that they just do what they want to do and blow the consequences! Just like those people on Bondi beach yesterday, or people crowding into Skegness or Snowdonia over this weekend...


----------



## Mike Ayling (25 Mar 2020)

And it was mentioned on commercial radio on Monday that a large peleton had been seen on Beach Road, Melbourne, a popular road for the faster rider.
They should lock them up, together with the Bondi Beach mupppets.

Mike


----------

